# Any Photos? LURCHER x Jack Russel or Springer Spaniel?



## Spyda (16 May 2010)

Has anyone got a lurcher crossed with a Jack Russell or a Springer Spaniel? 

Would love to see any pictures you might have


----------



## Maesfen (16 May 2010)

No, but here are lurcher x basset hounds!  They are as adorable and loving as they look but with an independent streak which comes from the bassets dams.  Little one, Fudge can sail over a tiger trap without touching the top rail and they are both very quick!


----------



## Spyda (16 May 2010)

Maesfen said:



			No, but here are lurcher x basset hounds!  They are as adorable and loving as they look but with an independent streak which comes from the bassets dams.  Little one, Fudge can sail over a tiger trap without touching the top rail and they are both very quick!





Click to expand...

Oh they're gorgeous! So, they look like the Bassel hound but have the speed and jump of a lurcher. What a cool cross. They look like butter wouldn't melt in your photo


----------



## Maesfen (16 May 2010)

Lol, Fudge has the jump, Modge is a bit too heavy for that malarky but he's still quite quick.  Fudge is more like a dachshound on legs and Modge is a computer buff!


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 May 2010)

OP if you go onto any of the Irish Gumtree pets pages or Donedeal dogs section (take a hard hat, you may bang your head off the desk a few times) you'll see all shapes and sizes of lurcher types that the working boys are selling. Salukis x Bulls, Wheatens x Bull x Grey, you name it. Just depends on what they need from the dogs, they'll cross it.


----------



## Spyda (16 May 2010)

Oh just look at that face! How can you resist him _anything_!!! LOL.


----------



## Maesfen (16 May 2010)

Spyda said:



			Oh just look at that face! How can you resist him _anything_!!! LOL.
		
Click to expand...

I do have to say, loveable as they are, they have been the puppies from hell in that nothing has been safe from them and they have been the hardest to house train too; they have been worse by far than any foxhound or pure basset pups we've had; all of the pups in the litter have been the same apparently although very much loved and because of that, it's not a cross I would recommend or attempt (they were accidental anyway!)  Loveable rogue is not everything although I do admit, my heart melts when I look at him, even when he is in trouble.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 May 2010)

No offence Spyda, but are you considering this type of cross?


----------



## Jake10 (16 May 2010)

I can't show you a springer X lurcher but I can show you a Springer Spaniel X Border Collie he's 7/8 weeks old in these pics


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2010)

Aww, just love his little speckly muzzle. You can see he's got both his mum and dad in him can't you. Going to be a lively little chap when he grows up, I bet! 

Blazingsaddles: Yes! Why???!!! Seems we'll likely end up with one or the other as we've promised to pick a puppy from an expectant litter. A yard I visited at the weekend, their lurcher bitch got caught (she's a boarder collie x greyhound) and they're certain the only _possible_ dads are either their recently neutered Jack Russell or a Springer Spaniel belonging to one of the liveries which occasionally comes up. They said Shelley was always kept in during and well after her seasons finished, but they _had_ taken on a 5 month old Jack pup from RSPCA in early March this year. He'd been neutered before they got him and didn't consider him a risk to their tall 5 year old lurcher.  Apparently the spaniel rarely comes up and they're almost positive he couldn't have gotten into the house with the lurcher but I guess until the pups are born no one will know for sure. We're kind of hoping it IS the Spaniel, but we've got a lurcher our selves (Collie x Saluki/Greyhound) and love them - so if it _is_ a JRT x lurcher we'll love it no matter what it turns out like. Was just wondering the possibilities.... LOL


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 May 2010)

Naughty naughty!  

It will be hard to get a guess at the end result/how they will look anyway at least until they are a bit older, pups don't always come out uniform in mixed breeds IME and they may throwback to one of the grandsire/dam breeds


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 May 2010)

As CC says, who knows what the end result might be.  If that doesn't worry you, then go for it  If you are after a lurcher that looks and behaves like a sighthound then border/greyhound/jrt or Springer may not be it.


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			As CC says, who knows what the end result might be.  If that doesn't worry you, then go for it 

Click to expand...

Nah, not bothered honestly. It could be green and purple with Spock ears for all we care - just as long as our lurcher gets along with it. I just cannot imagine the potential possibilities of a JRT x Lurcher cross!!! LOL.




			If you are after a lurcher that looks and behaves like a sighthound then border/greyhound/jrt or Springer may not be it. 

Click to expand...

Ah no. We dont hunt or anything. Our lurcher is purely a couch potato. She doesn't move from her usual prone position with her legs in the air up against the wall, unless she sees you putting your stable boots on and picking up the car keys!!! Then she moves like lightening so as not to be forgotten and left behind.


----------

